# Help me decide!



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Option #1: 75 gallon tank + stand from Big Al's, total ~250$

Option #2: 79 gallon starfire tank + stand from Aqua Inspiration, total ~650$ 

Which one should I choose???


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

well do you have a budget? or should I assume that you won't mind paying $400 more? my id says starfire, my superego says BA...XD sorry im not much help.

no, get the starfire. LOL i think if you get the one from BA (not rimless right?) you'll regret it later....


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

iBetta said:


> well do you have a budget? or should I assume that you won't mind paying $400 more? my id says starfire, my superego says BA...XD sorry im not much help.
> 
> no, get the starfire. LOL i think if you get the one from BA (not rimless right?) you'll regret it later....


Nah, no budget, just trying to get the most bang for my buck. No, BA tank isn't rimless. I don't think they sell any rimless tank over there. Or starphire tanks.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I would get 2 from Big Al's, and use the rest of the money to stock them.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

If you buy a rimless starfire tank, everything else you buy for it better be on the same par of quality and asthetics, you know? Doesn't make sense to have big ugly plastic equipment hanging off the side, or regular fluorescents over it.

I'm with Bill on this one.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> If you buy a rimless starfire tank, everything else you buy for it better be on the same par of quality and asthetics, you know? Doesn't make sense to have big ugly plastic equipment hanging off the side, or regular fluorescents over it.
> 
> I'm with Bill on this one.


I will be getting T5HO lights regardless of which tank I go with.

As for filtration, I'm still debating between canister + glass lily pipes, internal power head + sponge filter, or HOB filter.

And 2 tanks is not an option as space is limited.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

With a metal stand two tanks occupy no more space than one does.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I usually have no budget when I get a new tank. I just throw the cash down and get what i want. Even in those circumstances I will admit that I don't have any Starfire Tanks. Doubling the cost of the tank just isn't worth the improvement you get in my opinion.

Lee


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I have the Big ALS tank and I love it. Spend the extra money on a good canister filter, lighting and some great fish!


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

I would probably go with the BA tank, just because I'm cheap LOL
I have heard of some people de-rimming 75 Gallons.. I guess you could try that.

the $400 more you spend on the AI tank will be a big pain in your wallet IMO
if I bought that, I wouldn't have any money left to stock the tank! 

+1 to the others that say you should invest the other money on equipment.
You can purchase a nice pressurized CO2 setup, high quality substrate, heater, and a crap load of plants for $400..


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm surprised, I would have thought more people would recommend the starphire tank. I guess the steep price puts people off, as it does to me.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

solarz said:


> I'm surprised, I would have thought more people would recommend the starphire tank. I guess the steep price puts people off, as it does to me.


It's just that you'll be mad at us when you buy it and your wallet is empty  LOL


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

looking at my 75g from BA, you dont really lose that much with it. The sides, no big deal, its so small. The bottom, no difference if you are putting sand, which blocks it anyways. The real biggest difference, is the top. Sure, it will make it look bigger and better, but 400$ better? With the money you have to spend on the rest, the tank's price is nothing. So unless money is no question, go for the rimless, it will make the tank look bigger and nicer, specially the top of the tank. But i think you would still be happy with the Big Al's Aquarium, I sure am anyways.


----------

